# Koi verstorben Kiemenproblem... kann mir bitte jemand helfen



## minimuelli (26. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe seit ca. Einer Woche einen meiner Kois dabei beobachtet wie dieser etwas träge in der Ecke rumhang und auch nicht richtig fressen wollte.

Leider habe ich nicht sofort gehandelt und den Koi „untersucht“.
Jetzt ist er leider tot. Habe ihn gerade im Teich treibend gesehen. Die Augen waren noch ganz klar. Scheint also noch nicht lange tot zu sein.

Ich habe ihn mir dann genauer angesehen und dabei entdeckt, dass die Kiemen erkrankt sind.
Ich habe dann noch einen Abstrich gemacht und unter meinem Mikroskop nach möglich __ Parasiten gesucht. Konnte aber nichts finden.

Die anderen Kois verhalten sich alle ganz normal. Fressen gut und viel. Schwimmen munter herum.

Habe jetzt Angst das ggf. Alle anderen bereits befallen sein könnten.

Hat jemand einen Tip um was es sich genau handelt und wie ich dieses genau behandeln kann!?

Zur Info.... ich habe bereits ca. 20% Wasser gewechselt. Eine Innenhalterung oder ähnliches habe ich nicht.


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## tosa (26. Sep. 2017)

was sagen deine wasserwerte? bitte nicht den Stäbchentest!

wann kam der letzte Fisch neu in den Teich?


----------



## Teich4You (27. Sep. 2017)

Eine Kiemennekrose, oder einfach gesagt Zerstörung der Kiemen, kann einen parasitären Hintergrund haben, hat aber meist etwas mit den Wasserwerten zu tun. 
Und wenn das so weit fortgeschritten ist, dann meistens auf Grund langfristig schlechter Wasserparameter. 

Daher braucht man als erstes mal die genauen Wasserwerte.
Die folgenden wären schon ganz hilfreich:

-Temperatur
-pH-Wert
-Sauerstoff
-Nitrit
-Ammonium
-KH

Dann noch die Frage wie viel Wasser wurde in letzter Zeit gewechselt, oder wie regelmäßig? 
Wann wurden die Bodenabläufe das letzte mal gespült?
Wann wurde der Filter das letzte mal gereinigt? 
Wann wurde der letzte Fisch hinzu gesetzt?

Und als weitere Maßnahme kann kann man auch noch eine Probe eintüten und ins Labor schicken.
Die werden dir dann sagen ob nicht doch Keime oder anderes daran Schuld sind.


----------



## minimuelli (27. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,

der letzte Fisch (genau dieser) kam ende Juli in den Teich.

Habe leider nur einen Stäbchentester. Welchen Tester empfehlt ihr mir? Den Sera Koi-Koffer?

Den Wasserwechsel hatte ich in den letzten 3 Monaten leider etwas vernachlässigt.
Gestern habe ich den Filter sauber gemacht. Der war aber nur minimal verschmutzt. Wasser habe ich gestern ca. 3.500 Liter gewechselt.

Ich möchte heute Nachmittag nochmal ca. 4.000 Liter Wasser wechseln. 



Gruß
Lars


----------



## Roeri (27. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Lars,

das ist wieder das übliche Problem bei denTests da gehen die Meinungen wieder weit auseinander.
Was man da liest auf em Bild sagt ja schon das Ph und Chlor im roten Bereich sind, aber ob der Test zuverlässig ist gute Frage.
Hast Beziehungen zur Apotheke die machen sowas wenn Du jemanden gut kennst und das mit Labormessgeräten.


----------



## minimuelli (27. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Roeri,

nee, jemand mit einem „Draht“ zur Apotheke kenne ich leider nicht. 

Ich habe den Test heute morgen 2x gemacht. Dabei kamen z. T. nicht ganz identische Werte raus, aber tendenziell waren sie schon recht ähnlich. 
Chlor ist doch sicherlich auf Grund des gestrigen Teilwasserwechsel so hoch. Habe leider keinen Wasseraufbereiter mehr. Muss ich heute besorgen. 

Gruß 
Lars


----------



## Teich4You (27. Sep. 2017)

Ich mache das nicht so gerne, aber etwas Kritik muss sein.
Wer einen Koiteich betreibt und das auch schon länger, der muss eine Grundausstattung an Messgeräten haben, oder anderen Möglichkeiten.
Der von dir verwendete Test ist tatsächlich nicht zu gebrauchen.
Sicherlich gibt er in manchen Parametern Tendenzen an, aber ich habe selbst erlebt wie es auch ins Gegenteil gehen kann, wenn man die Messung genauer durchführt.

Der pH Wert ist laut Test auf jeden Fall zu niedrig.
Wäre ein Indiz für zu wenig Wasserwechsel und zu wenig Belüftung.
Wie und wo wird dein Teich belüftet?
Sauerstoff und Temperatur sind ja weiterhin unbekannt.

Wenn Chlor im Wasser ist, dann ist das natürlich extrem schädlich.
Das sollte man eigentlich rausbekommen, indem man seinen Wasserversorger kurz anruft und sich aufklären lässt.
Meine Erfahrung bei solchen Test haben allerdings gezeigt, dass die Test falsch messen und garkein Chlor im Wasser ist.



minimuelli schrieb:


> Habe leider nur einen Stäbchentester. Welchen Tester empfehlt ihr mir? Den Sera Koi-Koffer?


Ich selber nutze einen Mix aus JBL Tröpfchentest und Messgeräten für pH und Sauerstoff.
Damit ist man auf jeden Fall schon näher an der Wahrheit.

Tosa wird wahrscheinlich ein Photometer ins Spiel bringen, das ist sau teuer, aber teilweise bis auf drei Nachkommastellen genau.



minimuelli schrieb:


> Den Wasserwechsel hatte ich in den letzten 3 Monaten leider etwas vernachlässigt.


Das ist natürlich nicht gut.



minimuelli schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich den Filter sauber gemacht. Der war aber nur minimal verschmutzt. Wasser habe ich gestern ca. 3.500 Liter gewechselt. Ich möchte heute Nachmittag nochmal ca. 4.000 Liter Wasser wechseln.



Ich würde mir als erstes einen JBL Testkoffer zulegen und dann nochmal die von mir genannten Werte durchmessen.
Gleichzeitig würde ich täglich weiter machen mit dem Wasserwechsel.
3.500 Liter wäre ja fast 20% bei dir. Das würde ich über 5 Tage machen.
Egal wie die Wasserwerte momentan wirklich sind, hast du dann wenigstens den ganzen Teich einmal ausgewechselt.
Dann würde ich dir empfehlen täglich die Werte mit dem Messkoffer zu messen und zu gucken wie es sich entwickelt.
Das ganze würde ich in einer Tabelle dokumentieren über die nächsten Wochen!
Dann würde ich ab sofort jedes Wochenende die 20% Wasserwechsel machen, alternativ einen kontinuierlichen Zulauf über die Woche, der auf dasselbe hinaus läuft.
Und natürlich würde ich die Fische auch nun genau weiter beobachten.
Man könnte sicherlich 1-2 mal rausfangen und nachsehen wie deren Kiemen momentan aussehen, aber das ist nun auch Stress und möchte ich nicht entscheiden. Ich lasse meine momentan in Ruhe wenn es geht, da ich vor dem Winter keinen Stress mehr machen möchte.

Das wären die Dinge die ICH machen würde. Ich bin kein Arzt und habe erst seit rund 2 Jahren Koi. Aber so würde ich es machen.


----------



## minimuelli (27. Sep. 2017)

Danke für die Ausführliche Antwort

Ich habe gerade den JBL Testlab Koi und neuen Wasseraufbereiter bestellt. Hoffe das, dass schnell ankommt (Lt. Shop noch diese Woche).... hoffentlich. 

Zur Thema Teichbelüftung:
das Kaldeness in meinem Filter wir rund um die Uhr mit Luft durchgemixt. 
Das sollte eigentlich reichen. Zus. läuft noch ein Bogensiebfilter mit und Zeitweise ein kleiner „mini-Wasserfall“ zwischen Pflanzfilter und Teich. 

Habe in den Jahren nie den Eindruck gehabt das es Luftmangel im Teich gab. 

Ich werde heute Nachmittag mal versuchen einen meiner großen zu untersuchen. Die sind hin und wieder sehr zutraulich und lassen sich befummeln. 


Gruß 
Lars


----------



## Teich4You (27. Sep. 2017)

Habe eben gesehen du wohnst irgendwo bei Wolfsburg.
Bei Interesse kann ich auch vorbei kommen und auch mal messen.
Komme selber bei Peine weg.


----------



## minimuelli (27. Sep. 2017)

Na das ist aber ein sehr nettes Angebot.... freut mich sehr

Ich wohne in 38448 Wolfsburg (OT Brackstedt).

Ich bin natürlich nicht abgeneigt. Gerade, wenn ein paar mehr sich das Problem angucken, schadet es in der Regel nicht.

Wollen wir das „persönlich“ regeln?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## tosa (27. Sep. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Tosa wird wahrscheinlich ein Photometer ins Spiel bringen


nö, würde ich nicht tun, da selbst diese sehr ungenau sind. Da muss man schon Labortechnik kaufen und nicht das was Teichhändler so anbieten.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Wenn Chlor im Wasser ist, dann ist das natürlich extrem schädlich.


richtig, es wäre auch nicht nur ein Fisch tot, sondern alle. Von daher gehe ich davon aus das hier kein Chlor im Wasser ist.

Gut Florian das du dich dort mal hinbewegst. Ich denke an eine Kiemennekrose durch den Keimdruck des Altbestandes.


----------



## troll20 (27. Sep. 2017)

War bei dir am Teich nicht schon mal das Thema mit Chlor im Leitungswasser


----------



## Teich4You (29. Sep. 2017)

Moin Leude!

Gestern war ich vor Ort und wurde freundlich empfangen!
Dafür muss ich auch nochmal Danke sagen!
Ich sehe mir ja auch gerne andere Teiche an und gucke gerne wie andere mit dem Thema Koi umgehen.

Ich habe also Gestern die Wasserwerte bestimmt.
Natürlich war es eine Momentaufnahme.
Was Tage oder Wochen davor war kann keiner mehr sagen.

Es hat sich gezeigt dass der PH Wert statt bei 6,4 eigentlich bei 8,2 lag! 
Ich habe dazu JBL Tröpfchen verwendet und mein elektronisches PH Messgerät.
Beide Test zeigten dasselbe Ergebnis.
Ein Test mit den Teststreifen zeigte weiterhin einen Wert im 6er Bereich.

KH lag bei 3
Temperatur bei 15 Grad
Sauerstoff zwischen 8,8-9,1 mg/Liter
Ammonium und Nitrit so gut wie nicht nachweisbar.

Chlor konnte ich nicht messen, daher kann ich dazu keine Aussage treffen.

Ansonsten sahen die Werte für mich in Ordnung aus.
Mit etwas mehr Wasserwechsel kann man den KH vielleicht noch etwas anheben, worin ich aber auch kein direktes Problem momentan sehe.

Alle anderen Fische machten einen normalen Eindruck.

Nun gibt es aus meiner Sicht drei Dinge die den Fisch geschädigt haben könnten.
Da der Fisch dieses Jahr neu hinzu kam, *könnte er schon geschädigt gewesen sein*.
Das lässt sich nicht mehr überprüfen.

Zum anderen gibt es auch noch *den Keimdruck im Wasser *den ich nicht prüfen konnte.
Der Besatz ist für den Teich völlig in Ordnung aus meiner Sicht und der Filter gut eingelaufen.
Durch einen geringen Wasserwechsel in der letzten Zeit könnte es allerdings schon zu einer Erhöhung des Keimdruck gekommen sein.
Wir haben auch ganz offen darüber geredet, dass ich zB kein Fan von Pflanzen im Teich bin, die es in diesem Fall gibt.
Mir wurde bestätigt, dass bei einer Aufräumaktion zwischen den Pflanzen ein ordentlicher Gestank hoch kam.
Das wäre ein Indiz für den Ausschluss von Sauerstoff und Faulprozesse. Also ein gutes Millieu für Keime.
Es wurde darauf hin überlegt die Pflanzen aus dem Teich zu nehmen.
Anfügen möchte ich auch, dass ich so kaputte Kiemen noch nicht im Zusammenhang mit Keimen gesehen habe, sondern eher mit Wasserwerten in Verbindung bringen würde.
Keime erzeugen nach meinem Wissen letzten Endes eher den Lochfraß, den man natürlich auch nicht haben möchte.

*Weiterhin besteht der Verdacht auf Chlor.*
Das sollte man am besten mit seinem Versorger klären.
Wenn wirklich Chlor im Wasser ist könnte das zu Kiemenschäden führen, wobei ich glaube dass dann auch die Schleimheit allgemein angefriffen werden müsste.
Schäden durch Chlor kenne ich bisher nicht und habe noch keine gesehen.
Das Wasser müsste also vielleicht vorbehandelt werden, bevor es in den Teich kommt. 

Ich hoffe das ich die Infos so preisgeben durfte und hoffe irgendwie geholfen zu haben.

Meine Empfehlung wäre weiterhin täglich größere Wasserwechsel bis man den Teich in einer Woche mal vollständig ausgetauscht hat.
Ab dann wöchentliche Wasserwechsel, oder täglich und kontinuierlich.
Ich würde weiterhin empfehlen die Pflanzen aus dem Teich zu nehmen.


----------



## minimuelli (29. Sep. 2017)

Guten Morgen Florian und allen anderen.,

da bist Du mir zuvor gekommen.... ich hätte eigentlich heute Nachmittag über Deinen sehr netten und aufschlussreichen Besuch berichtet

Ich habe bereits heute morgen im halb dunklen angefangen die beiden Pflanzkästen aus dem Teich zu entfernen. Nur damit nicht genug...... da waren dann noch die Edelstahlhaken welche dann in das „Freiwasser“ geragt haben. Mist.... Verletzungsgefahr für meine Kois. Bis zum Nachmittag, zwecks Ausbau, wollte ich dann lieber nicht warten. Also Werkzeug in die Hand und alles noch abgeschraubt. 

Die Pflanzkasten stehen jetzt bis zum Nachmittag auf dem Trockendock. Dann werden diese „entsorgt“. 
PS: die Kästen miefen schon ganz ordentlich. 

Ich danke allen die sich mit meinem Thema auseinander gesetzt haben.... Aber besonderem Dank gilt Dir... Florian

Gruß 
Lars


----------



## DbSam (29. Sep. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wir haben auch ganz offen darüber geredet, dass ich zB kein Fan von Pflanzen im Teich bin, die es in diesem Fall gibt.


... nachdem Du Deine Seerosen aus dem Pool entfernt hast, weil diese von den Kois zerstückelt wurden.

Ich würde hier eher die Balkonkästen ordentlich 'zerlöchern' um die anaeroben Zonen zu beseitigen/verringern und mit einem Sand/Lehm-Gemisch wieder auffüllen, dann kann man diese wieder einhängen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich4You (29. Sep. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... nachdem Du Deine Seerosen aus dem Pool entfernt hast, weil diese von den Kois zerstückelt wurden.


Nur halb richtig.
Sie haben ebenso gestunken.
Und zwar ganz ohne Substrat und mit Löchern in den Eimern.


----------



## DbSam (29. Sep. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Sie haben ebenso gestunken.


... dann hast Du etwas falsch gemacht. Bei mir stinken die seit zwanzig Jahren nicht.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## tosa (29. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Florian,

danke erstmal für deinen Aufwand und vor allem der Korrektur der gemessenen Wasserwerte. Da sieht man mal sehr direkt was von der JBL Scan und dem Streifentest zu halten ist!

Jetzt mal zu deinen Meinungen:


Teich4You schrieb:


> Anfügen möchte ich auch, dass ich so kaputte Kiemen noch nicht im Zusammenhang mit Keimen gesehen habe


klar ist bekannt das durch hohen Keimdruck die Kiemen geschädigt werden. In diesem Fall würde ich wahrscheinlich eher davon ausgehen das die Keime des Altbestandes die Kiemen des neuen zerfressen haben. Nur für dich mal zur Erinnerung: Die Kiemen stellen beim Fisch die größte Fläche da, das ist genau wie beim Tier/Mensch die Lunge. Ich würde sogar eher Richtung CEV Virus nachdenken, bin mir diesbezüglich aber nicht sicher dazu hätte der Fisch untersucht werden müssen.
cev virus koi



Teich4You schrieb:


> Weiterhin besteht der Verdacht auf Chlor.


da denke ich jetzt gerade weniger dran, das hätte auch den Altbestand gehimmelt. An Chlor kann sich kein Fisch gewöhnen. Hattet ihr mal einen Fisch in der Wanne und habt euch die Kiemen angesehen?

Ich finde es gut das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast....


----------



## minimuelli (29. Sep. 2017)

Noch habe ich keinen weiteren genauer untersucht. Ich versuche das heute noch zu machen.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Sep. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> klar ist bekannt das durch hohen Keimdruck die Kiemen geschädigt werden. In diesem Fall würde ich wahrscheinlich eher davon ausgehen das die Keime des Altbestandes die Kiemen des neuen zerfressen haben. Nur für dich mal zur Erinnerung: Die Kiemen stellen beim Fisch die größte Fläche da, das ist genau wie beim Tier/Mensch die Lunge. Ich würde sogar eher Richtung CEV Virus nachdenken, bin mir diesbezüglich aber nicht sicher dazu hätte der Fisch untersucht werden müssen.
> cev virus koi



Dazu habe ich zu wenig Erfahrung und gebe es auch gerne zu.
Ich weiß einiges, aber nicht alles.
Das versuche ich auch immer zu betonen.
Krankheiten sind ja leider ein Teil des Hobbys, aber nicht mein Steckenpferd.
Ich nutze da auch gerne das Wissen anderer.
Wenn Keime die Kiemen wirklich so seperat kaputt machen können, ohne das der rest vom Fisch was hat, habe ich wieder was dazu gelernt.



tosa schrieb:


> da denke ich jetzt gerade weniger dran, das hätte auch den Altbestand gehimmelt. An Chlor kann sich kein Fisch gewöhnen. Hattet ihr mal einen Fisch in der Wanne und habt euch die Kiemen angesehen?



Nein wir hatten keinen in der Wanne.
Wäre aber nicht verkehrt denke ich.
Mal 2-3 Fische umdrehen und auch von unten betrachten.
Die Kiemen sind natürlich auch interessant.


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Sep. 2017)

Sollte hier Chlor der Grund sein, hätten die anderen wohl auch Probleme.
Möglich das die Kiemen vom besagten Koi verschleimt/belegt waren, dies nach und nach immer schlimmer wurde und dann zu dieser Nekrose geführt hat.

Einfach mal 1-2 andere Tiere kurz gegen checken. Dann hast du Klarheit!

Diese wenigen Pflanzen, würde ich auch entsorgen und nicht mehr in den Teich geben.


----------



## tosa (29. Sep. 2017)

es gibt noch eine Möglichkeit, aber diese möchte ich eigentlich weniger ins Spiel bringen. 

Wann wurden überhaupt mal Fische dazu gesetzt, bzw. der eine war ja dieses Jahr, wann davor die letzten? Leben die alle noch?


----------



## minimuelli (29. Sep. 2017)

Der Verstorbene Koi ist vom Juli 2017. Im Juni kamen bereits zwei dazu. 
Denen geht ist bis heute gut.


----------



## minimuelli (29. Sep. 2017)

Da bin ich wieder,

habe gerade drei meiner Kois draußen gehabt. Die Körper und die Kiemen sehen TipTop aus. 

Dafür habe ich gerade gesehen das, dass Vorschaltgerät meiner UVC 110 schon wieder kapitt ist. 
Habe dieses erst vor ca. 4 Monaten ersetzt. 
Die interne Sicherung ist i. O. 

Ich glaube jetzt stecke ich in diese UBC kein Geld mehr. Lieber kaufe ich mir eine Neue und habe dann das Eine oder Andere Ersatzteil meiner jetzigen Lampe auf Lager


----------



## tosa (29. Sep. 2017)

ok, danke für die Info, Kiemen alle schön kirschrot?

ich könnte mir vorstellen das der eine bereits so was wie CEV hatte, die Kiemen kommen der Sache schon verdammt nahe... war der immer rege und fresslustig?


----------



## troll20 (29. Sep. 2017)

Ich hätte am Anfang eher auf zu niedrigen  CO2 Gehalt  und damit auf ne Acedose getippt. 
Aber dann wäre auch noch andere betroffen und es gäbe noch weitere Merkmale wie scheuern.


----------



## minimuelli (29. Sep. 2017)

Ja, Kirschrot ohne Beläge ohne Flecken oder der Gleichen. Auch der Rest des Körpers sieht Top aus. 

Er hat bis ca. 1,5 Wochen vor seinem Tot gut gefressen und aktiv


----------



## tosa (29. Sep. 2017)

gut, dann denke ich mal das er zu 50% CEV hatte.

Das wird besonders hervorgerufen wenn die Fische gestresst sind/werden. Genaueres ist dazu derzeit nicht bekannt, die TiHo Hannover ist da noch mit der Forschung beschäftigt. Die Fische fallen dann irgendwann in eine Ruhehaltung und versterben meistens. Über Ansteckung etc. muss ich mich nochmal genauer schlau machen, habe es selber noch nie gehabt und nur am Rande mit verfolgt.

Wenn die anderen derzeit alle fit sind, fressen und deine eigene Beobachtung und Untersuchung von heute sagt das ja auch aus, würde ich erstmal nichts machen und weiter beobachten. Wenn du merkst das sich ein Fisch separiert muss da ein Koi-Doc ran. Das einzigste was du auf keinen Fall mehr machen solltest ist dieses Jahr Fische zuzusetzen.

Schreib mir mal per PN woher du den Fisch gekauft hast, was du noch alles über den Fisch weißt etc.. Vielleicht kriege ich über diese vertraulichen Daten noch was raus....


----------



## minimuelli (30. Sep. 2017)

So..... ab sofort ist mein Stäbchentest Geschichte 

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch ein neues Vorschaltgerät für meine UVC. 

Gruß 
Lars


----------



## tosa (30. Sep. 2017)

sehr gut! das wird dir bestimmt helfen!


----------

